
Can a New Website End Tech Meetup Sexism in DC? - chippy
http://dcinno.streetwise.co/2016/11/09/can-a-new-website-end-tech-meetup-sexism-in-dc/
======
chippy
Crikey: "From January to the beginning of November, zero women have been
speakers at meetups on their own." that's 114 events in 2016 from 16 DC area
meetups.

